# Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer Skills



## PizzaPasta2010 (18. März 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand eine Seite kennt, wo man einen Skill Guide für die MP Charakters findet.
Also wie man seinen Charakter am besten Skillt. Mein Problem ist nähmlich, das einige meiner Charaktere, darunter der Wächter einfach
nicht stark genug sind. Bin mit einer englischen Seite auch zufrieden. Wäre auch nett wenn das gleich hier gepostet wird


----------



## Luuux (25. März 2012)

So viele Möglichkeiten der Skillung gibt es bei ME3 ja nun wirklich nicht  
Ich würde dir von fertigen Skillungen in dem Falle abraten, da es ja unter anderem darauf ankommt, WIE du spielst und WAS du konkret machen willst. 

Beispiel Überlastung: Willst du die Schilde von einzelnen, mächtigen Gegnern (z.B. Atlas) schnell down bekommen, oder möchtest du mehrere Feinde gleichzeitig unter Strom stellen (Crowd Control)?

Es gibt nur wenige "falsche" Skillungen, da es nur 3 x 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei allen Skills gibt.


Für die meisten Klassen gibt es aber ein Schema:

Man skillt 2 aktive Fähigkeiten und die beiden passiven. Eine aktive Fähigkeit (oft die Granaten) wird überhaupt nicht geskillt.
Bei den beiden passiven Skills entscheidet man sich einmal zwischen Waffenschaden oder Kraftschaden, und einmal zwischen Boni beim Nahkampf oder mehr Schilde+Lebenspunkte.

Oft ist die Effektivität eines Charakters auf Bronze eher klein, in Silber / Gold ist er dagegen sprichwörtlich "Gold" wert. Oder andersrum, wie z.B. der Frontkämpfer (eigene Erfahrung): Rockt auf Bronze und Silber, kriegt dort eigentlich alles klein, bekommt jedoch auf Gold massive Probleme.

Oder der Infiltrator. Der ist zwar auch auf Bronze sehr gut, seine wahren Stärken spielt er jedoch auch erst in Gold aus.

Zu deinem Wächter: wenn du nur auf Punkte aus bist, ist der Wächter nicht unbedingt die idealste Klasse. Der Wächter ist vor allem als Supporter anzusehen, effektiv meistens gegen einzelne, größere Gegner.

Ansonsten kommt es halt vor allem auf deine Spielweise an.

Bei Fragen zu einzelnen Skills / Taktiken / whatever helfe ich dir natürlich gerne weiter, auch wenn ich deine eigentliche Frage jetzt nicht beantworten konnte. "Die" konkrete Anlaufstelle für derlei Guides scheint noch nicht zu existieren bzw. sehr bekannt zu sein, allerdings finden sich einige (darunter auch sehr gute) Guides zu einzelnen Klassen im Netz. Kommt aber halt wieder darauf an, was und vor allem wie du spielen willst


----------



## Zerth (25. März 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand eine Seite kennt, wo man einen Skill Guide für die MP Charakters findet.
> Also wie man seinen Charakter am besten Skillt. Mein Problem ist nähmlich, das einige meiner Charaktere, darunter der Wächter einfach
> nicht stark genug sind. Bin mit einer englischen Seite auch zufrieden. Wäre auch nett wenn das gleich hier gepostet wird


 Wie Luux schon sagt - die Stärke bzw. der Nutzen von Klassen ist zT. abhängig vom gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

"Reinlaufen und draufhauen" staubt bei niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad ab, hat aber bei Gold keine hohe Lebenserwartung. Hier sind "taktische" Klassen nützlicher.


----------

